# Molly WC!!



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

We had an awesome day today -- Molly got her WC! This is Molly's (and mine) very first title (if you don't count the CGC)! I think she gets a hamburger for dinner tonight. 

I am very proud of my girl!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, very cool! Congratulations!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

WOOOHOOO!!! Congrats! We need pictures of her with her ribbon.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

mlopez said:


> WOOOHOOO!!! Congrats! We need pictures of her with her ribbon.


We got pins. I would have loved a ribbon.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Well done! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What Vivian isn't telling you is that Molly knocked it out of the park! I saw it with my own eyes. What a team.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

hollyk said:


> What Vivian isn't telling you is that Molly knocked it out of the park! I saw it with my own eyes. What a team.


LOVE this  Congratulations, I think this is wonderful news and I can't wait to hear about the continuing adventures of Molly and Vivian!
Awesome!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

hollyk said:


> What Vivian isn't telling you is that Molly knocked it out of the park! I saw it with my own eyes. What a team.


You have your own bragging to do!!  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

COOOOOOOOL congratulations!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well done<: 

Congrats!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

congratulations!!! Very exciting!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoooo  Congratulations


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Huge congratulations!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

First of many, I'm sure!
Congratulations, great job.
I hope you also had a fantastic time, in addition to passing.


----------

